# My baby is having seizures



## Coco's Mum (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I just found this website when i was searching for some information about what is happening to my little baby. It looks like a great place with warm & friendly people, not to mention a wealth of information and of course very cute puppies.

Im sorry that my first post has to be so sad, but if anyone can offer any advise then that would be appreciated.

I have a little 12 week old puppy named Coco. We have only had her for 2 weeks, and she has become such a huge part of our family and is just absolutely loved to bits. For the first week after getting Coco home everything was good, she slept, ate well, played and was a happy little girl. Then last sunday our nightmare began. We gave her a bath, this was her second bath, the first a week earlier was fine, no problems at all. The only thing we did differently between the two baths was that the first one we used a natural puppy shampoo, the second time we bathed her was with a flea shampoo for puppies that the pet store said would be fine for her. WEll about 3 hours after her bath, she started running around the house crazy and howling, frothing at the mouth and having a seizure. We raced her to the vet and they thought it was the flee shampoo and kept her in over night on a drip etc. she had one more seizure while at the vet but after that was fine. They sent her home and for the last week she has been perfect. No more seizures, eating and pooping fine, back to her old self. Then yesterday we had to take her back to the vet for a check up and her 2nd lot of vaccination needles, while the vet was checking her out, she noticed she had a little ear infection, so she syringed her ears and gave me some drops to put in at home (i havent done that yet), gave her her needles and all was good. Until we got home and about 20 minutes later she started agiain running around crazy, howling, frothing at the mouth and then having a seizure, she had another seizure on the way back to the vet and another one in the vets so about 3 in an hour period. The vet sedated her and said he thought she might have epilepsy or a liver shunt...but he wasnt sure, he sent her home with us last night and gave us some valium to use if she was to have any more fits, (she has had 3 overnight). We are taking her back to the vet in a few hours for them to start to do some tests.

Im so worried about her, we have only had her in our family for 2 weeks, but already she is very much family!. I feel so helpless when she is having a seizure it breaks my heart. If anyone can give me any advise or has experienced this and can shed any light on what the problem may be it would be so greatly appreciated.

sorry this post was so long, i just wanted to write down everything that had been happening.

I will update again after we take her to the vet this morning.

Robyn


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Epilepsy would be unlikely at her age. 

Sounds like they thought she had pyrethren toxicity from the shampoo initially? Sometimes this can cause long term problems. 

Liver shunt should definitely be ruled out. 

Toy breed dogs like Maltese are also prone to hydrocephalus which can cause seizures in young dogs. 

Follow up with your vet for further testing. You can also request a referral to a neurologist.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Robyn,
I am so sorry you have this happening with little Coco! i have no experience with seizures so can't offer anything but prayers ( which be assured have alread started when I read your post). There ARE, however, other here that I'm sure will help you with good information.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope you find out what's causing her seizures! That's so scary and she's so young. Please keep us posted.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. I am so sorry to hear about your little Coco's problems. I'm sorry, I don't have any information or advise, but I'm sure some of our other members will be in touch to offer some information about their personal experiences. We have several doggies that suffer from seizures. I just wanted to welcome you. You have come to right place for support and advise.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My friend, who bred his pet Maltese, had a pup in the litter with hydrocephalus. 

Your description does sound similiar to his.

I've heard of ongoing reactions to flea dips/shampoos.

I pray you get to the cause of this quickly.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, yes, I know what you mean about these little ones getting to your heart so fast. It is often love at first sight!

I hope and pray you can find out what is causing the seizures and that it can be easily treated.

My thoughts are with you and your dear Coco. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh dear, i'm so sorry to hear coco is having seizures. i hope your vet figures out what is ailing her. :grouphug:

welcome to sm.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to SM. I am so sorry to hear your sweet Coco is experiencing such problems. I hope the vet gets to the root of the seizures soon.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese Robyn and Coco!

I'm so sorry to hear that Coco is having seizures. I don't have any advice, but hope that your vet finds what's causing the seizures soon.
Hugs to you, your family and precious Coco.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to SM, I'm so sorry your little one is having problems. Please keep us updated on her prognosis, which I hope improves once the vet has a confirmed dx.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear little Coco is having seizures and I hope the vet can quickly find out what is going on - I know how special these little ones can be.

rayer: & :grouphug: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM. I'm sorry it's not under better circumstances.
I would definitely get all the tests done to see what, if any, problems
there are other than the flea medicine reaction. I hope your baby
will be okay. You might contact the breeder to see if they might
have some insight. Please let us know how it's going.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:welcometosm: I HOPE THE VET FINDS WHAT CAUSED THE SEIZURES. SO THEY CAN STOP THEM FROM COMING BACK.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SM , Ialso don't have any advice but hope you get it figured out soon. Our babies are so precious. :grouphug: Jill


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
I am so sorry, I have no advice other then to check with the vet.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How very sad to have this happening to your new puppy. I hope you find out what is going on and can have it all "fixed". I fully understand this "love at first sight" with Maltese and your Coco deserves a happy life with you.

God bless you all,
Melanie


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Robyn, and welcome to SM! I am so sorry that this is happening with your sweet little baby... I have no advice to offer, just well wishes and prayers that she gets better and that you and ur vet can figure out what the problem is... :grouphug: :grouphug: Please keep us updated.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: I hope your vet finds out what is going on for little Coco. 

Tina


----------



## ilovekidsanddogs (Mar 2, 2008)

Seizures in animals are from over immunizing. It was just too much for him. I would go on a good dog website and get your puppy a detox for the vaccines. They are made specifically for this. Good luck.








> Hi Everyone,
> I just found this website when i was searching for some information about what is happening to my little baby. It looks like a great place with warm & friendly people, not to mention a wealth of information and of course very cute puppies.
> 
> Im sorry that my first post has to be so sad, but if anyone can offer any advise then that would be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi, I am sorry that you are experiencing these problems with your new baby. My little girl had a minor little "shaking" seizure when she was 13 weeks old, but we suspected it was due to low blood surgar. HOWEVER, she had surgery to repair her liver shunt 13 days ago and is making a slow recovery (she is now almost 19 months old). I would definitely get a blood panel done, to see what her liver enzymes are. If they are elevated I would do a bile acid test. That can tell you if there is anything going on with the liver. If the bile acid test indicates there is, fine yourself a board-certified surgeon who specializes in liver shunts (I did, at the University of Pennsylvania). If it isn't a shunt, then find yourself a board-certified neurologist so you get the best care possible for your little girl. I would also let the breeder know what is going on . You have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Hi, I am sorry that you are experiencing these problems with your new baby. My little girl had a minor little "shaking" seizure when she was 13 weeks old, but we suspected it was due to low blood surgar. HOWEVER, she had surgery to repair her liver shunt 13 days ago and is making a slow recovery (she is now almost 19 months old). I would definitely get a blood panel done, to see what her liver enzymes are. If they are elevated I would do a bile acid test. That can tell you if there is anything going on with the liver. If the bile acid test indicates there is, fine yourself a board-certified surgeon who specializes in liver shunts (I did, at the University of Pennsylvania). If it isn't a shunt, then find yourself a board-certified neurologist so you get the best care possible for your little girl. I would also let the breeder know what is going on . You have my thoughts and prayers.[/B]


Please keep us posted. We are all pulling for your little furbaby!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Seizures in animals are from over immunizing. It was just too much for him. I would go on a good dog website and get your puppy a detox for the vaccines. They are made specifically for this. Good luck.[/B]



I wish it were that simple. Truth of the matter is, many seizures are hard to pin point the cause.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry: 

I am so sorry to hear this :grouphug: I rayer: that everything turns out just fine with little Coco :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=538528
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I only wish it were that simple for maltese........


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Hi Everyone,
> I just found this website when i was searching for some information about what is happening to my little baby. It looks like a great place with warm & friendly people, not to mention a wealth of information and of course very cute puppies.
> 
> Im sorry that my first post has to be so sad, but if anyone can offer any advise then that would be appreciated.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about Coco and will pray that all works out well for you both. I don't have any expereince with seizures, but one thing that sounds a little odd to me is that the Vet gave her shots so soon after the seizures. If it were me (and I'll admit, I am biased about this) I wouldn't have any more shots until you find out the cause of this and whether it's still safe to have them. There is a great book called 'What your Vets won't tell you about Vaccinations' by Catherin o'Driscoll which might be worth reading if you are interested. Bascially, she says that sick animals shouldn't be vaccinated (in a much more detailed and eloquent way).

Good luck to you both!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just now stumbled onto this post. I'm sorry to hear about your problems with your baby!!


----------

